# Page from a Gnome book, thought you might like



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Brother brought me this book because he knows I love stuff like this. It's a book about Gnomes and their lives and habits. Very neat.

This page of course caught my eye. Note that one Gnome is naked.. :laugh:


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Easier to clean up if you're naked....lol
Interesting book !


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

LOL..now where did he find that?!? Love it!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I love how the goat apparently has waddles. This is such a cute book, all about the lives and habits of gnomes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How Neat.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Glad to know our unseen little friends care about the animals as much as we do! LOL


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Apparently, I need a gnome...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very cute... and pretty good instructions! Let's see.. "Get naked with your goat" We could put that on a T=shirt....


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I thought it was just too neat. I guess I'd better get myself some gnome attractant!


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

I love that book! I almost bought a 1st Ed, but it was like super expensive at the time... I should have got it. It's a really interesting book!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Isn't it so neat? I love stuff like this.


----------

